# really old Worksman Bicycles who's seen a pre-1930's



## abe lugo (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm throwing together a Worksman Newsboy as a fun side project. Everywhere I read and find info the company says it's been making bicycles ince 1898. I just wondered what the oldest 2 wheeled Worksman bicycle looks like. If anyone here has images or info please post.


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 29, 2013)

Cool, I have a 1980s (I think?) Worksman Newsboy that was used on a military base, its orange with chrome fenders and a heavy duty basket. It still has a chain on the basket with a U.S marked lock. I don't have any pictures at the moment but I will upload some when I get the chance to.


----------



## henn9438 (Jan 2, 2014)

I tried to get my badge to take a picture of itself but it can't hold onto the camera.






__________________
http://www.selftestengine.com/220-801.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigham_Young_University_Hawaii
http://www.cam.ac.uk/
http://www.cisco.com/
https://www.facebook.com/ArubaFans


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 8, 2014)

Here are the pictures of my Worksman Newsboy.


----------

